
Google and federated analytics: an effective tool in privacy signalling - exanimo_sai
https://4thquadrant.io/articles/business-models/google-and-federated-analytics-an-effective-tool-in-privacy-signalling/
======
seven4
The original google blog post being referenced -
[http://ai.googleblog.com/2020/05/federated-analytics-
collabo...](http://ai.googleblog.com/2020/05/federated-analytics-
collaborative-data.html)

 _‘A ctrl+f for ‘privacy’ brought the word up thirteen times – the subtext was
very much ‘at Google, we think about privacy’. But what makes this
particularly interesting is that decentralised data analysis isn’t a new
concept and didn’t find its origins in privacy. '_

